# Car crating options for large GSD



## Finneas1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I would really prefer to crate my Amazonian sized dog in the car but am having trouble finding something that fits both him and my smaller sized SUV. A 42" wire crate is just barely too big for my car height wise and a 36" wire he is pretty cramped in. Is there a 40" wire crate out there??

I recently bought a 40" Vari Kennel, but I didn't realize that the inside dimensions are only about 33" length wise, so I think he seems too cramped. He's really long! He can stand and sit in that alright though. I'm attaching a picture of him laying down in it without the door closed - too small right?

I feel like I'm running out of options and wanted to see if anyone had any ideas! Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I put a 42" in my Rav4 but getting it in and out takes finagling. No, there is no 40", I've looked. You can have a custom one made or look at some of the higher end aluminum crates.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

I am kinda in the same boat, having just purchased a new Nissan Rogue last week. I wanted to put a 40(L) x 27(W) x 30(H) plastic travel crate in the back, but have since discovered that 30" is too high, as my panoramic moonroof's thick bulkhead drops the available height down to 29.5". (doesn't help that the rear seats don't fold down completely flat, so we do lose substantial headspace because of this) So far, I have been unsuccessful in finding a 40" plastic crate that is less than 29" tall. So I think we may have to settle for a soft-sided one, as they are only about 28" tall... I'm not too worried about Sheba chewing/scratching her way through the material, as to date she has never damaged anything at all.

But in my lengthy search I _have_ seen 40" plastic crates with an inside measurement of 38.5", so perhaps this extra 5.5 inches may work for you, Finneas1?

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Crates for the car can be smaller than what you would keep at your house.
I have a 36" varykennel and a 36" wire crate that I use in my CR-V (one at a time lol) and I haven't had any issues with dogs not fitting (I volunteer in a rescue and have had at least 20 different dogs in them).
Granted, our trips are usually short, 30 minutes is probably the longest.


----------



## Finneas1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yahoo!! Wanted to share what I found that worked in case it will help others later on. 

I got a Midwest Solutions Series SUV crate. Comes in 42" length with 30" height (just barely finagled that in by assembling inside the car) but is narrower than a normal crate so you can angle it if need be. Hope that helps!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It is admittedly expensive, but I am getting one of these. Reasons..it fits in multiple SUVS in case I get a different vehicle..when the dog isn't in the truck and I want to put stuff on the cargo area, I can just open the gates instead of having to remove a big crate. Plus, it locks so if I want to have air flow while parked in a safe area (like day long pistol matches I run and go to) I can park in shade and leave gate open, For the inside I have a regular adjustable SUV gate that keeps them out of the passenger area. 

https://www.petprosupplyco.com/products/mim-variogate


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CometDog said:


> It is admittedly expensive, but I am getting one of these. Reasons..it fits in multiple SUVS in case I get a different vehicle..when the dog isn't in the truck and I want to put stuff on the cargo area, I can just open the gates instead of having to remove a big crate. Plus, it locks so if I want to have air flow while parked in a safe area (like day long pistol matches I run and go to) I can park in shade and leave gate open, For the inside I have a regular adjustable SUV gate that keeps them out of the passenger area.
> 
> https://www.petprosupplyco.com/products/mim-variogate


I'd rather have the dog secured in a crate.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I'd rather have the dog secured in a crate.


Specific reasons? I did not pull the trigger on it yet so I definitely want to hear any cons.

Another thing I should mention is I sometimes have my 2 dogs with me and 2 crates side by side in my Pilot means I have to lower the 2nd row so can't do both dogs and 3 kids, unless I just leave both dogs free in back....but another main reason is any of the secure heavier duty crates are way too heavy for me to put in and out of the truck on a regular basis and I am usually on my own. These bars on this gate thing are pretty heavy and the way it is braced you would have to dissemble a lot before removing it. 

TBH, he goes spare if I am not around and someone approaches his crate in the back. He watches them walk by and they can say hello, but no touchie the crate. I would *hope* that anyone with the handling skills to push past that to steal him, would be least likely to steal a dog.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

CometDog said:


> It is admittedly expensive, but I am getting one of these. Reasons..it fits in multiple SUVS in case I get a different vehicle..when the dog isn't in the truck and I want to put stuff on the cargo area, I can just open the gates instead of having to remove a big crate. Plus, it locks so if I want to have air flow while parked in a safe area (like day long pistol matches I run and go to) I can park in shade and leave gate open, For the inside I have a regular adjustable SUV gate that keeps them out of the passenger area.
> 
> https://www.petprosupplyco.com/products/mim-variogate


Thats where i bought mine, the XXL for my Malinois and Shepherd, Petpro, ships fast, great folks.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

cloudpump said:


> I'd rather have the dog secured in a crate.


The variocage is a Crate. Its the safest design with Locking Hydraulic assist doors.


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

marksteven said:


> The variocage is a Crate. Its the safest design with Locking Hydraulic assist doors.


The discussion is about the Variogate, not the Variocage. Not sure of how much differences there are in safety.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Seems like the gate is a good idea, but first time you slam on your brakes, your dog is going to go flying around. Crate is more confining, and safer.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

marksteven said:


> The variocage is a Crate. Its the safest design with Locking Hydraulic assist doors.


The link is for a variogate. Different than the crate....


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

cloudpump said:


> The link is for a variogate. Different than the crate....


Gotcha


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Finneas1 said:


> Yahoo!! Wanted to share what I found that worked in case it will help others later on.





Finneas1 said:


> I got a Midwest Solutions Series SUV crate. Comes in 42" length with 30" height (just barely finagled that in by assembling inside the car) but is narrower than a normal crate so you can angle it if need be. Hope that helps!


Just a heads up, I have heard of these style crates folding in accidents. Anyone have any info they can find? Everything I research points to airline crates.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I did get the gate, and I love it. It is best for me for a few reasons, and this is why forums are good. Different perspectives and things maybe you would not have thought of.

It isn't as secure as a crate FOR THE DOG, but it will have to do. My reasons were I can't fit 2 regular airy metal or airline crates side by side without losing the 2nd row for my kids, and I could not find a single crate that had enough room for 2 dogs, excpet for the huge varicrate. With the gate, when I do not have the dogs I can still use the cargo space without having to ask for help moving very heavy crate/s out of truck. The double crate versions of these are very big and very heavy.

But this was the big reason quite frankly, this will only sound awful to people who are not kid people I suppose...but if I am rear ended hard with my kids in the 2nd row, I'd rather the dog flew around than have 2 big heavy crash rated crates slam into the backs of their seats/heads. The passenger area divider gate is very light and secured to headrests with zip ties. My dogs are pretty stay put dogs. The passenger area divider gate is more to keep them off the leather seats. 

Sometimes with kids and dogs and lots of planned fun trips you just have to do what is the least bad lol

My set up. In addition to varigate I have a horse stall mat I have to pick up from the farm supply store, a reflective tarp made specifically for keeping kennels and cars cooler, and a Ryobi 18 v fan that is great. Bought an extra rechargeable battery for it as well. Ready for the summer:


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh and yes I did check with Honda. The limit for each anchor is 65 pounds minus gear weight. The crash crate is 82 pounds and dogs are 85 and 60 pounds. So almost a full 100lbs over what the cars say the anchors can handle. So all that came into play.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My small horse rides in a 700 Impact ? I had a truck already so he has his own apartment in the cap.


----------

